# Vienna Woods Trails & Rental?



## EnduroDoug (Apr 23, 2005)

Following my wife to Vienna for a conference the first week of November and hoping to do some mountain biking while she's attending meetings all day. Sounds like there are some marked bike trails in the Vienna Woods area, but I can't seem to find much info (in english) about possible mountain bike rentals in the area or perhaps rentals/guides to other areas of the lower alps. Perhaps near Rax Mountain.

Does anyone from Vienna have any info or be willing to take a traveler on a tour of their favorite trails?


----------



## dbarrett (Jun 29, 2006)

I'm in Vienna....

You can rent mountain bikes at Donau Fritzi Radsport in Nussdorf (http://www.donau-fritzi.at/). This is along the Danube where the Vienna Woods meet the river.

In theory you can only ride in the Vienna Woods on marked MTB trails, and only from March through October, but this is widely disregarded. There are some good trails around the Rax, however as they are at higher altitudes there is a chance they may be snowed in by then.

Let me know when you are going to be in town...I should be able to find time to get away and show you around if you want.


----------



## EnduroDoug (Apr 23, 2005)

Thanks dbarret! I appreciate the help.

I'll be in Vienna roughly from October 31st to November 6th. We're staying at a hotel near the Museum Quarter.

We may head to Rax for a day or two after the conference, but I'd definitely be up for a spin on some trails close to Vienna, if I could rent a bike from that shop.


----------



## Schwarzwild (Sep 25, 2008)

http://www.cusoon.at/bikepark-zauberberg-semmering


----------



## dbarrett (Jun 29, 2006)

Schwarzwild said:


> http://www.cusoon.at/bikepark-zauberberg-semmering


The Semmering might be better for skiing than biking by then...thanks to early snow the ski season is scheduled to start there next weekend!


----------

